# Where to buy sublimation dye t-shirt in Canada



## alweb (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi,

Where can I find blank t-shirt and other apparel for dye sublimation in Canada?

The nearest of Montreal would be the best for me.

Thanks a lot
Regards

Al


----------



## alweb (Apr 18, 2007)

It's really tought to find a good supplier of sublimation t-shirt.

anyone have an address nearby montreal ?
or someone who can sell it in Canada ?

thanks
Al


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could try vaporapparel.com, they might have a vendor near you.

Also check dyetrans.com


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,
The nearest to you will be either:
Welcome To Tropical Graphics -Canada
or
Intro Page - (CESCO)Canadian Engravers Supply Co. -


they both sell clothing made for sublimation.

Also keep a lookout in Walmart. If it is at least 65% polyester you can use it.
You can get some good deals sometimes that are good for the 1 or 2 shirt orders.

Lar

Larry


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

isn't sublimaion on 100% polyester Apparel White. So won't any brand do. If so Check the Chabanek area you will find manuffactures that sell t-shirts.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry for the type-o..it's the chabanel area near saint laurent


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

Vapor Apparel Performance Fabric Sublimation Garments

these guys are in burnaby, BC - sell US and canada - and i've dealt with them for several years - great service, good prices, helpful staff!


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I think ValueRite.com back East has some dye sub items.
The folks here at Joto on the West Coast are really great.


----------



## toocon49 (May 28, 2009)

I check all your website and have a hard time to find polo shirt with black collar and pocket for sublimation.
Any idea where to find them in Canada


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

just looking thru the Canadian Engravers catalog. They have a sport polo for sublimation with a blue or green collar, no pocket though. Thought I would mention it to you.


----------



## toocon49 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks.
Yes I did find them I don't think that anyone make them with pocket anymore .At 18.?? how much can someone sell them with sublimation?


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't do the polos, only t-shirts & other items. For pricing you will have to add in all your costs, shirt, s/h, printing, heatpressing, how many you're doing, etc...
& then add whatever markup you think is good in your area. Maybe check to see what others in your area
are selling them for.
Everyone's will be a bit different due to the different equipment, business setup, area of country, etc...


----------

